# تاريخ وتطور حقن البنزين



## م.محمود جمال (13 مايو 2009)

:60::60::60::60::60:
ان تطور محركات الاحتراق الداخلي القديمه الى محركات ذات قدرة عالية و حيز اكبر للشوط وتوفير اكثر في استهلاكها النوعي للوقود 
واحتواء اقل في العناصر الضارة بالصحة في غازات عادمها قد ادى الى زيادة المتطلبات الخاصة بنوعية التحكم في معايرة 
الوقود ( Fule measuring control ) وقد وجد ان هذه المتطلبات تصل الى افضل تحقيق لها باستخدام نظام حقن البنزين.


ولقد طورت مضخة حقن البنزين من مضخة الحقن في محركات الديزل واستعملت في عام 1951 لاول مره في المحركات الثنائية الشوط 
من اجل خفض استهلاكها النوعي للوقود وقد بدا في عام 1945 بتزويد المحركات رباعية الاشواط بمضخات حقن البنزين 

الا ان ارتفاع تكاليف انتاج هذه المضخات ذات الكباسات والتي تشتغل تدار ميكانيكيا قد ادى الى الحد من انتشار استخدامها وكانت اول دورة لحقن 
البنزين المنتجة تقدم بحقنة مباشرة الى غرفة الاحتراق بينما تحقن الانواع المستعمله حاليا البنزين في انبوب السحب قبل صمام الدخول .
وبذلك لا تكون هناك حاجة الى ضغوط حقن عالية ويمكن اتمام الحقن عند ضغوط حقن اقل 
ويكون الفقد في القدرة في هذه الحالة صغير جدا.

ولقد طور حقن البنزين ليتم التحكم فيه الكترونيا لتخفيض نسبة المواد الضارة في غازات العادم ولقد ساعد التطور السريع في مجال الالكترونيات 
على ذلك, ,وتتميز دورة حقن البنزين بالتحكم الالكتروني بانخفاض تكاليف انتاجها مقارنة بتكاليف انتاج مجموعة الحقن بالتحكم الميكانيكي 

ولقد تم تزويد محركات سيارات الركوب الشخصية بحقن بنزين بتحكم الكتروني لاول مره في عام 1967 ميلادي

نظام حقن الوقود الميكانيكي 
في 
محركات البنزين

تتم عملية حقن البنزين بالتحكم الميكانيكي حيث يسحب الوقود من خلال الخزان بواسطة مضخة تغذية تدار بالطاقة الكهربائية 
ويمر من خلال مرشح (فلتر ) قبل دخوله الة مضخة التغذية ثم يدفع الى مضخة الحقن مارا بفلتر حساس ..

تضغط مضخة حقن الوقود بضغط مرتفع يتراوح ما بين ( bar 18 & bar 15 ) وتدفعه الى مواصير متساوية الطول 
ليصل الى فتحات الدخول او صمامات الحقن داخل المرحك ويعود الوقود الزائد عن الحاجه الى خزان الوقود من خلال انابيب رجوع الفائض
الى خزان الوقود.

تتلخص وظيفة مضخة الوقود في تزويد المحرك بكمية البنزين الازمه في كل ظروف التشغيل 
وكل وحدة حقن تختص باسطوانه واحد من اسطوانات المحرك وحدة حقن مستقله ويتم التحكم في كمية البنزين المحقون وفقا لاحد النظامين التاليين

1- نظام بوش ( Bosch System ) :

ويتم فيه التحكم باستعمال حافة بالكباس مع بقاء شوط الكباس ثابتا ...او تكون على عمود الصمامات وهو الاقرب

2- نظام كوجيل فيشر ( Kugelfischer system )

ويتم فيه التحكم عن طريق تتغيير طول الشوط ...

وتنتقل الحركة من المحرك الى مضخات الوقود عن طريق سيور مسننه او جنزير او بواسطة مجموعة التروس.

http://www.alaw.org/images/car1.gif

خريطة التوزيع الكهربائي لنظام البخ بالوقود


اغلب المشاكل التي تواجهه هذا النظام

1 - تعطل المضخات ..

تتعطل المضخات او الطرمبات لعدة اسباب..اولها الحراره الزائده حيث ان كثيرا من السيارات ذات المضخات 
الكهربائيه تتعطل بسبب زياده الحراره في الطرمبه ..
السبب الثاني وجود ترسبات في قاع خزان البنزين ....فإذا ترك التانكي الى ان يخلص تبدأ الطرمبه في السحب من الاسفل
ولهذا تبدأ الطرمبه في سحب الشوائب مع البنزين الى داخل المحرك...فتتسبب هذه الشوائب في حدوث انسداد في الطرمبه مما 
يسبب لها الضغط الزائد ثم الاحتراق
2- تسدد الانابيب...وهذا ينتج لنفس السبب السابق ...وهو سحب الشوائب من اسفل خزان الوقود
ايضا يتسبب غسيل السياره بالديزل من الاسفل ..لمرات عديده في تصلب وتيبس ممرات البنزين المصنوعه من الربل فيحدث الانشقاق 
وهذا الانشقاق او التهريب يسبب ضعف في ضغط الطرمبه على البخاخات
ثم تبدأ السياره في التقطيع.
3- عدم الانضباط في كمية الوقود المدخله على حجرة الاحتراق وغالبا يكون خلل الكتروني ويصلح بالكمبيوتر
4- عدم انضباط الخليط من الهواء والبنزين..وغالبا يكون في السيارات التي تستخدم الكاربوريتور في في نظام الحقن
ويحدث ايضا للبخاخات عند حساسات دخول الهواء في الوضع المستقر( يعني بدون دعس بنزين)
5- تسدد الابر الخاصه ببخ البنزين ....وهذا بسبب وجود الترسبات بالتانكي وعدم نقاوة البنزين 
6- يجب ان يكون البنزين نفس الاوكتين المقرر للسياره وان يكون بنفس المعايير سواء برصاص او بدون رصاص من اجل ضمان 
افضل اشتعال

http://jsfamous.js.cei.gov.cn/1300005/chongbe2.jpg

صورة لمجموعة بخاخات كهربائية ..



خواص وطريقة حقن البنزين بالتحكم الالكتروني:

1- يظل الضغط السائد في انبوب ضغط الوقود ثابتا ومقداره 2Bar فوق الضغط الجوي
2- يتم التحكم في كمية الوقود المحقون بتغيير زمن الحقن 
3- تقسم صمامات الحقن ( البخاخات ) الموجودة في المحرك الى مجموعتين 
4- يتحدد زمن فتح صمامات الحقن بواسطة عاملين هما الضغط السائد في انبوب السحب وسرعة دوران المحرك 
5- يتلقى جهاز التحكم معلومات عن الضغط السائد في انبوب السحب من حساس الضغط 
ويحقق حساس درجة الحراره موائمة كمية الوقود المحقونه تبعا لدرجة الحراره في المحرك 
6- يقوم صمام بدء تشغيل المحرك على البارد بحقن كمية من الوقود اضافية في انبوب السحب ويتلقى هذا الصمام اشارة تشغيله
عند تدوير مفتاح بدء التشغيل المتصل بالمفتاح الحراري
7- يتلقى المحرك هواء اضافيا اثناء فترة التدفئه ( الفتره الاولى لتشغيله ) ويصل الى الاسطوانات بواسطه صمام منزلق للهواء الاضافي 
8- في حالة الحمل الكامل يتلقى جهاز التحكم نبضة كهربائية لإغناء الخليط في الحمل الكامل
9- يعمل مفتاح صمام الخنق على ايقاف تدفق الوقود في حالة تدحرج السيارهوعندما تتعدى سرعة دوران المحرك حدا معينا.

http://www.ronmcqueen.com/images/Injector.jpg

صورة لمدخل الهواء الى الكاربوريتور او البخاخات في الامام ,,,,وهي طريقة تقليديه


وإن شاء الله يكون الموضوع فيه فائده للجميع


----------



## Mostafa A5 (14 مايو 2009)

موضوع رائع 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس عبدالله (14 مايو 2009)

لماذا اشتهرت المضخة الترسية بضخ الزيت و الوقود؟ وهل استطيع استخدام اي مضخة اخرى؟


ما هو الفرق بين السنتين نمبر و الاوكتين نمبر وما هو الفائدة من معرفتهيما؟


----------



## ابوصالح127 (29 مارس 2011)

موضوع واضح وجميل

الله يجزاك خير


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (9 أبريل 2011)

موضوع جميل جازاك الله كل خير


----------



## رفعت سلطان (15 أبريل 2011)

موضوع رائع ولكن لاتوجد رسومات للتوضيح


----------



## قيس مصطفى (16 أبريل 2011)

سلمت يداك
الله يكتر من أمثالك


----------



## anasco # (29 مايو 2011)

الاخوه المهندسين السلام عليكم اطلب من الجميع المساعده عن بحث شامل عن طرمبة الديزل بوش d44 
في اقصى زمن ممكن 
و الشكر موصول للجميع


----------

